# Torn between 2 clinics!!



## Joeyad (Apr 26, 2006)

Well DH is finally on board with the idea of organising our own treatment abroad (hurrah!) & we've had info back from IM Barcelona & Ceram (IVI Valencia have not replied).
The problem is that now we don't know which one to choose!
IM seems better in terms of how quickly a donor can be found (we're lucky to be looking for a brown haired brown eyed) as Ceram are quoting 3/6 months & the problem is that DH cannot take any time off work between October & end Jan next year, so if we cannot have the treatment this summer we will have to wait until the new year. Now that we've made the decision to go ahead we want to just get on with it & not have to put it off.
The only thing with IM is that you do not seem to get much notice so that you can book time off work to make the trip for the egg transfer (they mentioned 48 hours notice) & this is important for us as we cannot take time off with so little notice (would need to plan it about 4 weeks in advance).
IM are quoting 47.7% live birth rate & Ceram are 52.3%, but with IM all the donors eggs are yours (I don't mean to sound greedy or anything, but this could be important for further transfers), but they cannot guarantee a proven donor, whereas Ceram can if that is what you request.

Could anyone offer any advice?  We're really torn between the two & it would be really helpful to hear what you may think, especially if you have had experience of either clinic (or both!!)

Sorry for waffling on, I just needed to put my thoughts onto paper to help try & make sense of it all - not sure if I've managed to do that or to confuse myself more!  

Jo x


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

well jo first the good news, at least you are not torn between two lovers! (feeling like a fool, loving both of you is breaking all the rules .... okay couldnt resist with silly song)

I think you need to think of your needs e.g. do you need time to be able to fly out; do you absolutely want a proven donor; is waiting time a priority; are you prepared to egg share .... once you've decided on you and your DH's needs then the clinic to chose will become easier.  List your needs first, in order of importance and then make a choice on the clinic that best serves your needs - i think its best to go with what you want or else you regret it later thinking i should have insisted on XYZ .... I wrote up a table listing all the clinics features etc and that made it easier, just typing the list up, helped me clarify the answer in my own head.

they are both excellent clinics, and i'm sure whichever you chose will be great.  I would have no hesitation going to IM if i wasnt at Ceram.  Personally I chose ceram because for e.g. my DH cant just fly out at 48 hours notice; and i wanted to be in a low key type place therefore marbella and not barcelona.

Wishing you lots of luck in your decision


----------



## Joeyad (Apr 26, 2006)

Safarigirl - Ha!   that's exactly the tune I was thinking of when I wrote the message - someone's on my wavelength!! Thanks for the advice, I'll definitely do a Pros & Cons list this weekend.  

Holly - I've checked my email & the inbox seems fine, so please try again.

Jo x


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Safarigirl.....trust you! 

Jo - I am at the IM.  I have very few complaints about them, if any (not so much complaints but a wish-list such as "wish they'd tell you about the donor way before 10 mins before ET", etc.)  They are professional and do have a lot of donors.  The questions that are being raised for me is that your figure of 47.7% is lower than the figure they gave us back in September.  Maybe their figures have altered.  Also, we too were told from the off that they couldn't guarantee a proven donor.  I read a posting recently from Ali40 I believe who said they DO provide proven donors.  So for me there is some conflict of info going on.  Not that this should sway you at all as, for me, Ceram never answered my second or third email and the waiting lists there are far too long for me.  I am happy with the IM and have decided to go for the Refund Programme, even after having a BFN from our first tx and 2 FETs there.  I just think there is a lot of conflicting info going on with their stats and whether we can have a proven donor or not.  Not sure how to resolve this......maybe you can email them again and say there is conflicting info or talk to Ali40?

Hope this helps and so sorry if it's caused more confusion.....but it's best addressed now so that when you do make that choice, you will be totally happy with it.

Always here to talk.  Love, AJ xxx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Jo

I have had treatment at Ceram and am about to have treatment at IM. If you think I can help drop me a private message.

Good luck with your decision making - it is hard!!

Love crusoe


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Jo,

have sent you an IM..good luck with your decison making..it is hard... 

Love Lesley xxxx


----------

